# A ok?



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

I am starting to set up a Gecko tank, and pretty much the only ones available 2 me are lepoard Gecko's. I am planning on buying 1 which will be housed in a regualr 20 gal. I just need to know a few things

1) How many times a day should I mist? or is it not nessesary?

2) I know many people do not like hot rocks, but the one available to me had an adjustable temperature control. Will this be better?

3) If i do not decide to buy a juvie from the store for 60 cdn. I can pick up a 3 year old with all equiptment for 40, what is the average life span of a gecko in captivity?

Thanks in advance

- Dan


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

1) you shouldnt need to mist it ever, just make sure you proivide a humid hide.

2) I personaly dont like them and wouldn't bother with them, but i know some people would disagree and dont see the problem with them. Just use a bulb and thermostat









3) It's fun watching the colour changes as a juvi grows, but given the difference in price you are showing, i'd go for the adult with equipment. They can live for up to 15 years, so its a long term investment!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i think they can live as long as 25 years, but usually 20. make sure there are cool spots and humid places.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Completely agree with the above!


----------



## drkwing (Aug 9, 2004)

try to avoid heat rocks, they can burn the gecko's underside. Just be sure you have a good head lamp and an area to bask under it. I used slate for my set up and it works well. Good luck, leos make awsome pets!


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks for the info, It looks like I will be going with the 3 year old and all the equip for 40, I will call today and see what kind of equipment comes with it.Thanks again

- Dan


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

gl man u will love ur new gecko! take some pics if u can


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

Im going 2 pick up the gecko tomorrow, i built a custom enclosure that is 24x20x14. I am not sure as to how I will heat my enclosure. I do have an office type lamp with a 60 watt light bulb in it, can I just go out and buy a red heat bulb from petsmart and use that to heat it or should I use a heating pad? or a combination of the two?

Just to make sure im not missing anything tomorrow I will be picking up

1) heat pad/ bulb?

2) water dish

3) crickets/cricket food

4) calcium dusting powder

5) Substrate...cali sand or paper towels? (Juvi gecko)

6) fake plants

7) thermometer (will the suction cup aquarium ones work?)

thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

1) I use both, but its not necessary really. I would go for the bulb. it is easier to maintain a constant accurate temperature with them.

4) I get cuttlefish shells and grind them up real fine. Bit of extra work but saves a lot of money

5) I would definately say paper towel but as we have already seen in this thread, other people might disagree. You can argue with the fact that it is the safest option. I have just ordered a pack of zoo-med repti carpet to experiment with, i'll let you know if it's any good.

7) Aquarium type would work, but you can get thermometers for vivariums for about the same price. The have a dial like a clock rather than mercury. I think they look a bit nicer in a viv but its up to you.

You could use the desklamp but you can get special fittings for use in vivariums. you just hang them from the top of the tank. If you do decide to use a bulb (which I remcomend) you MUST buy a suitable thermostat. There is no way around that.

Have fun and hope you enjoy the little fellow!


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

j_burf said:


> 1) I use both, but its not necessary really. I would go for the bulb. it is easier to maintain a constant accurate temperature with them.
> 
> 4) I get cuttlefish shells and grind them up real fine. Bit of extra work but saves a lot of money
> 
> ...


 So a thermostat meaning something that will shut the bulb off when the tank hits a certain temperature?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

yup


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

Everything is set, My enclosure is done, I picked up a 100 watt heat bulb for my lamp, got a water dish with a hiding spot underneath for 8 bux, got my calcium powder, made a lid for my enclosure. All thats left is to grab the gecko and some crickets









Here are some enclosure pics, im sure this will be more than large enough for 1 gecko, maybe 2 after a while.


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

another angle


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i'm not physicist, but won't that lamp melt the plastic? What temperature is it under the lamp?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

looks cool


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> i'm not physicist, but won't that lamp melt the plastic? What temperature is it under the lamp?


 yea wat is the heatlamp sitting on? also i dont thing you will need a 100watt, it will get that tank up to 115degrees fast and that is way to much seeing as leo's like to burrow and stay relatively cooler... go with a 60. i love your setup, it look very very nice, u made that lid? u have great craftsmanship! gl with ur new guy!


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> i'm not physicist, but won't that lamp melt the plastic? What temperature is it under the lamp?


 The mesh is aluminum, it took me a while to find but i didnt want a screen material that would melt. as for the bulb, i checked the temperatre on each side of the tank, and under the bulb it was around 40 deg celcius and in the cool area it was about 20?....should i change to a smaller bulb? Should I use an red bulb as opposed to the one i have now?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

The white bulb is fine, but i would recomend going to a 60W though.

Did you get a thermostat? I know they're not cheep but they really are extremely important.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I dont want to seem picky, but have you got a tub of calcium, a humid hidde and a water dish in there?


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

Yes, all except the tub a calcium, i thought the food was to be dusted in it?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

you are ready to go then! post some pics of ur new gecko... i love that cage of urs btw


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

I got the gecko this afternoon, pics to follow shortly.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

cool cant wait


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very nice enclosure, good luck with the gecko and post pics!


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

pics!!!!


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

more


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

last 1


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

im lovin the colors man


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

very nice!

Is it just me or does the tail look exceptionally long?


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Man i love the redish looking color on the tail! That tank is so big and good looking u could easily fit a male and 2 females in that tank. Great job and good luck i am a new owner of a lep gecko two and they are kick ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

